# Goat Kidding Stall Size



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

It's a go, next summer the chickens will be moved to a moveable coop and the goats will inherit the chicken coop as their barn (about 17x13ft). I will be putting a lean-to on the end in their dry-lot as well. 

I have a "bunker" over which I will be building a small deck, calling it the sleeping deck (ha ha, like they'll sleep on it right). Since we'll be breeding, I was hoping to through maybe one or two kidding stalls in. How big would a kidding stall need to be (at the least!) for miniature goats (Pygmy X's).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine are 4X6 - and thats a comfortable space, I wouldnt go much smaller then that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 that are 4x5 and one that is smaller...4x3 1/2, the smaller one works fine for a momma with a single kid and theres plenty room for me to sit with them in front of the open stall.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have used 4 x 4.5 in a real pinch, but wouldn't suggest it for average use. That was for multiples kidding at the same time and only for does I thought would have a single. Wouldn't use anything smaller. My two main stalls that I tend to kid does out in are 4.5 x 6 and are great. They have a lot more room. I have used stalls bigger as well. Especially in larger litter kiddings. 

So 4 x 6 is a good average I'd say.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome. I think I will put in one permanent 4x6ft stall and build panels for an extra temporary pen that can be removed.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds good. I have a 12 x 12 foot pen that is housing 5 kids right now and they are fine. Soon they will need to move out but for temperary, this is fine.


----------

